# Action Photography - Speedway



## Dan Crawford (3 Jun 2009)

I was racing at "The Mountain Ring" in Teterow, North Germany last weekend. As some of you may know, i race Grasstrack and Speedway Sidecars http://www.ccraceteam.co.uk
Well, Teterow is in the same league as the Manx TT for the "something you HAVE to do". It's a mile long motorcross course but bikes of all shapes and sizes ride it, sidecars for instance only turn left, have no suspension and no brakes so it's pretty insane to say the least.
Anyway, because i was racing i couldn't take any pictures of The Mountain Ring but on the Saturday night there was a speedway meeting to entertain the 62,000 strong crowd. I took my new camera down to the track to try my hand at action photography. Well, good god it's hard  Theses are the better shots that i took. I've played a bit in PS to make them a little more dramatic. There are more here
I took them with a Canon 40D with a Sigma 50-200 f4-5.6 lens.
Settings were:
Shot in: Aperture Priority
Focal Length: 123
FNumber: 6.3
Exposure Time: 1/250
ISO: 1600










If any of you pros would like to tell me what i could change to improve them then i'd be most appreciative.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jun 2009)

i like the first shot, good DOF as it slowly gets out of focus


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i like the first shot, good DOF as it slowly gets out of focus


I thought that too


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jun 2009)

nice shots dan, looks like it was quite low light too so you did well to capture the action.

the general thing Ive read about taking motorsports shots is to try and keep the shutter speed below 1/320th (ish) as over this stops the wheels dead and makes the car/bike look stationary.  You've got yours at 1/250th so caught the spin in the wheels plus the motion blur off the dirt kicked up, top action!


----------



## a1Matt (3 Jun 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> sidecars for instance only turn left, have no suspension and no brakes so it's pretty insane to say the least.



That is mental!  Bet it is fun too though   8)


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Jun 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> nice shots dan, looks like it was quite low light too so you did well to capture the action.
> 
> the general thing Ive read about taking motorsports shots is to try and keep the shutter speed below 1/320th (ish) as over this stops the wheels dead and makes the car/bike look stationary.  You've got yours at 1/250th so caught the spin in the wheels plus the motion blur off the dirt kicked up, top action!


Thanks Stu, not bad then, i'm quite pleased with myself now  


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> That is mental!  Bet it is fun too though   8)


Yep, pretty mental and fun doesn't cover it, it's AWESOME!


----------



## Superman (3 Jun 2009)

Good stuff, it's a shame you can't capture the smell of the methanol and shale in a photo.
I love speedway and used to goto Hull when we had the Vikings, I should really goto Swindon for a few race nights.
Nothing beats someone hugging the boards out wide on the last turn on lap 4 and just sneaking the win by a half a wheel.
To see them in action is a great sight and Dan you've captured it spot on.
I'd love to give it a go, but then I've also seen some horrible smashes.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Jun 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I'd love to give it a go, but then I've also seen some horrible smashes.



Sounds like Dan had one of those at the weekend, from what he was telling me earlier


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Jun 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Sounds like Dan had one of those at the weekend, from what he was telling me earlier


Yep! I was knocked off and ran over and then whilst on the floor i was run over by MY OWN bike  neadless to say i'm not in a good way  Nothing broken, just bruising and a bruised ego


----------



## Garuf (3 Jun 2009)

Chuffing Nora, and people try to tell me skateboardings dangerous! I'm sure your ego can take it, do what all the best of us do and brag about how amazing it was!


----------



## Dave Spencer (3 Jun 2009)

1 and 3 are the best IMO. These two actually show the markings of the corner, which help to confirm that the bikers are cornering (as if it wasn`t obvious). There are some nice colours and the main subject is sharp. The focus on the second shot is a little soft.

A few judges at the camera club slate motor sport pics that include advertising boards and the crowd, which is ridiculous IMO, as they are part of the race too. Good work matey.

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jun 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> A few judges at the camera club slate motor sport pics that include advertising boards and the crowd, which is ridiculous IMO, as they are part of the race too. Good work matey.
> 
> Dave.



I think pictures are mostly boring without crowd & advertisements.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jun 2009)

Nice shots, that must be truly amazing to ride  congrats


----------



## Graeme Edwards (3 Jun 2009)

VrroooooOOOOoooommmm, Brrrrrraaaappp braaappp. BLAM  ...........................................ouch!   

Love them mate!


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Jun 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> VrroooooOOOOoooommmm, Brrrrrraaaappp braaappp. BLAM  ...........................................ouch!
> 
> Love them mate!


    cheers mate!


			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> 1 and 3 are the best IMO. These two actually show the markings of the corner, which help to confirm that the bikers are cornering (as if it wasn`t obvious). There are some nice colours and the main subject is sharp. The focus on the second shot is a little soft.
> 
> A few judges at the camera club slate motor sport pics that include advertising boards and the crowd, which is ridiculous IMO, as they are part of the race too. Good work matey.
> 
> Dave.


Cheers Dave. Next time i'll be sure to miss out the thousands of people and anything with a logo on it LOL


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice shots, that must be truly amazing to ride  congrats


cheers pal, it is amazing mate, i used to ride solos on the speedway and on the grass. I'm a sidecar player now though


----------



## John Starkey (3 Jun 2009)

Hi Dan,nice pics mate,hey folks ive been to watch dan ride these bad boys and i think he,s lost the plot    ,
respect mate.john.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2009)

You're a legend, Dan!

Glad you returned in one piece...    and super photography too.    Making good use of the 40D I see!

Happy times!


----------

